# حتى لا تصبح اللغة العربية في مهب الريح



## أزفون (27 يناير 2007)

حتى لا تصبح اللغة العربية في مهب الريح














خليل الفزيع 
ما من موضوع يمس مقدرات الامة ومكتسباتها الا ويسند - في الغالب الاعم - الى نظرية المؤامرة الاجنبية, وكـأن كل الامم قد تخلت عن قضاياها المصيرية وتفرغت للتآمر علينا, مع انه من ابناء امتنا من هم اشد خطرا عليها من الاجنبي, وهذا لا ينفي كليا نظرية المؤامرة, ولكنها نظرية ليست بالحجم الذي يصوره المتشائمون والمبالغون في كل طروحاتهم.
وامامنا اكثر من دليل على ما تتعرض له الامة من مؤامرات وخطط تدميرية على ايدي من ينتسبون اليها ويتحدثون باسمها, والباحثون عن دليل على ذلك لن تعجزهم الحيلة, وامامنا اكثر من حالة لا تزال الامة تعيش تداعياتها المدمرة, واثارها الخطيرة.
وغير بعيد عن ذلك ما تتعرض له اللغة العربية من محاولات تخريبية لا تخضع لنظرية المؤامرة الاجنبية, لانها نابعة من اناس ينتسبون الى هذه اللغة, ومن ابنائها الذين رضعوا مفرداتها مع حليب امهاتهم, وتفاعلت مع خلايا اجسادهم, فلما شبوا عن الطوق, تنكروا لها لا عن عجز فالعاجز معذور لان فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه, ولكن عن وعي وهذا اشد (مضاضة على النفس من وقع الحسام المهند) كما قال طيب الذكر على ابن المقرب عندما تحدث عن ظلم ذوي القربى.
فهناك من الكتاب من يكتب بلغة سقيمة عرجاء, لا يكتفي بذلك بل يدعو الى تجاوز قواعد اللغة وشروط كتابتها, لا لسبب معلوم سوى حجة التبسيط لتكون في متناول الجميع, مع انها في متناول الناطقين بها على اختلاف مستوياتهم.
ربما لا تتاح لبعض الكتاب القدرة للسيطرة على اللغة, لكن هذا لا يدعو لتبسيطها حتى تقترب من لغة التخاطب بين عامة الناس, وعلينا اولا الاعتراف بان هذه الدعوة لا تقل عنها خطورة تلك الدعوة التي تصر على حبس اللغة في قمقم التقليد, واخضاعها لاسر المحسنات البلاغية التي لم تعد مناسبة لذائقة المتلقي, فلا التسيب ولا التشدد يمكن ان يؤديا الى خدمة اللغة, فهي كائن حي يتطور بتطور الامة, وغالبا ما تنبع قوة اللغة من قوة الامة, وهذا ما نراه بالنسبة لكل لغات العالم, فكل الامم تصر على اظهار الوجه المشرق للغاتها, وفي بعض الدول الغربية اشتهر كتاب, كانت لغتهم ضعيفة واسلوبهم ركيك, ومع ذلك فان دور النشر التي تولت اصدار اعمالهم قد اخضعت لغة تلك الاعمال للتصحيح والتنقية من الشوائب, بحيث لا تظهر للقارىء الا وهي في ثوب انيق من سلامة اللغة وجمال الاسلوب, ولم يجرؤ احد من اولئك الكتاب الذين يقرون بضعفهم, لم يجرؤ احد منهم على المطالبة بتجاوز القواعد او الاسلوب.
كان الميسورون من العرب في الازمنة السابقة يرسلون ابناءهم في (بعثات) خارج المدن خوفا على لغتهم من التأثر بالعجمة, عندام بدأت تغزو الحواضر العربية, وكانت هذه (البعثات) الى البادية حيث لا تزال اللغة سليمة ومعافاة من كل وهن او عيب, اما الآن فقد اصبح هناك من يدعو الى دفع اللغة العربية بكل مقوماتها الى مهب الريح, تارة بحجة التبسيط, وتارة بحجة مجاراة العصر, وتارة بحجة الخروج على المـألوف, وجميعها حجج واهية وسقيمة تدل على خواء الداعين لها وربما عجزهم عن اكتشاف الثراء اللفظي الذي تتمتع به اللغة العربية وما تتضمنه من اسرار يدركها العارفون لفقه اللغة.
لغتنا العربية بحاجة الى المزيد من الدراسات التي تخدمها ولا تسيء اليها اما اولئك الذين يحاولون الاساءة اليها تحت اي عنوان او اي تبرير فاننا نقول لهم وبكل اصرار» دعوا اللغة العربية وشأنها.. فلستم اوصياء عليها.
**نقلا عن جريدة "اليوم" السعودية*

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2007/01/27/31108.htm#0


----------

